# Est il toujours possible de créer une adresse mac.com



## missplume (5 Septembre 2008)

J' ai un macbook depuis juillet , je n' ai pas l' utilité des services mobileme , je veux juste pouvoir créer une adresse mac . Est-possible ou bien je dois obligatoirement créer un me.com ?


----------



## Flibust007 (5 Septembre 2008)

.Mac n'existe plus.
Il est remplacé par me.com.


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Septembre 2008)

Dans la mesure où .mac n'existe plus (mais est remplacé par mobilme) je ne pense pas que tu puisses créer une adresse .mac .


_Édit : Toasted by Flibust007... :rateau:
            -> je sors._


----------



## samallard67 (5 Septembre 2008)

combien d'adresses email avait on de possible avec .Mac? Personnellement je n'en ai utilise qu'une, est ce possible d'inscrire une nouvelle adresse sur me.com?

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2008)

Avec .mac tu peux créer 5 alias de ton adresse principale
Je pense que c'est pareil avec Me.com


----------



## Ordha (5 Septembre 2008)

Pour confirmer ce que dit R é m y , je viens d'essayer de créer un alias sur mon compte MobileMe (ancien .mac): les alias ne comportent plus la terminaison .mac, seulement me.com. Seuls les alias crées avant le passage à MobileMe gardent leur terminaison en .mac. Ca va devenir du dernier chic d'avoir une adresse mail en .mac !


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Pour confirmer ce que dit R é m y , je viens d'essayer de créer un alias sur mon compte MobileMe (ancien .mac): les alias ne comportent plus la terminaison .mac, seulement me.com. Seuls les alias crées avant le passage à MobileMe gardent leur terminaison en .mac. Ca va devenir du dernier chic d'avoir une adresse mail en .mac !



J'en ai quelques-unes à vendre si ça intéresse quelqu'un... 

Maintenant plus sérieusement... ce que j'aimerais (et qui n'est toujours pas possible) c'est de transférer des alias que j'ai créé sur mon eMail .mac pour mes enfants, vers leur propre abonnement me.com qu'ils se sont pris (maintenant qu'ils sont grands et qu'ils ont les moyens de se payer leur propre abonnement me.com).

Aujourd'hui, selon que leurs copains utilisent leur ancienne adresse prenom.leroy@mac.com (alias de MON adresse mac.com) ou leur nouvelle adresse prenomabrégé.leroy@me.com (LEUR nouvelle adresse), les mails arrivent soit dans ma BAL et je dois forwarder, soit directement chez eux.

J'avais pensé faire un forward automatique sur le webmail .mac de mon compte .mac, mais on ne peux pas définir de règles de "forwardage". TOUT est forwardé vers une autre adresse ou RIEN.

(en plus comme les adresses prenom.leroy@mac.com et donc prenom.leroy@me.com existent, comme alias de mon eMail, mes enfants n'ont pas pu se créer une adresse me.com sous la forme prenom.leroy@me.com.... et inutile de supprimer les alias sur mon compte, car ça ne permet de toutes façons pas de les réutiliser)


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

Pfiou change d'enfant enfin fait quelque chose !  Ca devient compliqué tout ça !


Tu es le père de vleroy ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ...
> Tu es le père de vleroy ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:



ah non! pas ça!


----------

